

Change Your Reality (again) with Rejection Therapy's "Blue Pill" Edition - pauledwards
http://www.thegamecrafter.com/games/rejection-therapy---blue-pill-edition

======
lothar
The deck is for ages 18+ and that the suggestions are more "personal". It
isn't R-rated is it?

~~~
edburgess
Maybe it should be called the "hot coffee" edition.

------
endlessvoid94
I'm sorry, but what exactly is this? I can't find anything on the website
describing exactly what's on the cards.

Why are they called red pill and blue pill?

~~~
ambitious
Rejection Therapy is a game that consists of cards. Each card has a suggestion
on what you can do to get rejected by another person.

Like it says, the game is designed to help people get over the fear of
rejection (and other irrational social anxieties). By playing a card, you get
out of your comfort zone in a very concise, actionable way. It's also hella
fun if you're playing with someone ;-)

It's based on a behavioral technique called "flooding":
<http://www.psychologistworld.com/behavior/flooding.php>

EDIT: The cards are optional, and not required to play the game.

